

The Xoom browser is not ready for prime-time, even for HTML4 - YooLi
http://www.sencha.com/blog/motorola-xoom-the-html5-developer-scorecard/

======
jmillikin
I can't find any mention of testing HTML4 features in the article. Their HTML5
testing is limited to <audio> (somewhat works) and <video> (doesn't work), and
they don't mention what codecs they used. Most of the complaints are about
missing or incorrect CSS3 support.

